#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-11
<MadnessRed> hi all
<MichealH> Hi
<MadnessRed> I sent an email about the programming part of the app, did it work?
<MichealH> I dunno :)
<Omega> MadnessRed: I got it :)
<MadnessRed> ok thanks
#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-12
<Muscovy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/StartPage
<MichealH> Wow... That is some epic Start Page :O
 * MichealH makes note to boot up ubunut and fix bugs :P
<MichealH> heehe
<Omega> Awesome o:
<MichealH> Omega: You say Muscovys link?
<MichealH> *saw
<Omega> Yeah
#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-14
<Muscovy> Looks like the PPA could use an update.
<MichealH> UndiFineD, ping
<UndiFineD> ... ?
<MichealH> NeverMind
#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-15
<MichealH> wb Muscovy
<Muscovy> :D
<MichealH> I wanna ashow ya something :)
<Muscovy> Sure.
<MichealH>  /join #askubuntu :D
<Muscovy> I've got a new daily going up.
<Muscovy> I'll update the stable PPA with this too if no one reports and explosions.
<Muscovy> Alright, the new packages are built and available.
<Omega> Awesome
<Muscovy> The stable PPA is on 0.0.7 now (same as daily).
#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-16
 * jasono is away: I'm busy
 * jasono is back (gone 00:33:45)
